# Udoka's next stop? Looks like the Spurs



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1186975533299330.xml&coll=7

Ime Udoka, whose rise from the NBA Development League to NBA starter made him a fan favorite with the Trail Blazers, is poised to sign a multiyear contract with the reigning-champion San Antonio Spurs.

Udoka's agent, Erin Cowan, told The Oregonian on Sunday that Udoka has made a commitment to the Spurs and hoped to have a deal finalized by Tuesday.

Cowan would not reveal contract specifics, but sources have indicated that Udoka will sign a two-year deal worth more than $2 million. The second year could be a player option.



YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The next Bowen!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i thought melvin sanders was the next bruce bowen


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I just got back from a month long vacation and this is great news to get back to. Being 30 already he probably won't be the next Bruce Bowen. We got him for cheap though and he could do some Bruce Bowen-like things such as hitting threes and playing great defense. At least we did something this offseason. I was starting to get bored.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

baalin!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/b...n.35bc859.html

Spurs: Udoka agrees to contract

Web Posted: 08/13/2007 11:11 PM CDT

Mike Monroe
San Antonio Express-News

Ime Udoka, a 6-foot-5 swingman whose path to the NBA was not unlike that of Bruce Bowen, has agreed to terms of a contract that will make him a Spur, according to agent Erin Cowan.

If Udoka's game continues to develop, he may eventually be the 36-year-old Bowen's successor as the Spurs' starting small forward.

Udoka played his first full season in the NBA in 2006-07, starting 75 games for the Trail Blazers. A fan favorite in Portland, Udoka averaged 8.4 points and 3.7 rebounds in 28.6 minutes a game. A Portland native, he refused to give up his dream of playing in the NBA after his college career at Portland State ended in 2000.

An unrestricted free agent with a reputation as a hard worker and tireless defender, Udoka's deal may be finalized today, according to Cowan. The Spurs' offer is believed to be worth slightly more than $2 million over the next two seasons.

Like Bowen, who went undrafted out of Cal State-Fullerton and spent time in a pro league in France and in the Continental Basketball Association, Udoka paid plenty of dues before getting to the NBA.

He played professionally in Spain and France and in minor leagues in the United States before getting a contract for a full NBA season.

After playing overseas, Udoka spent three seasons in the National Basketball Development League, first in Charleston, S.C., and finally with the Fort Worth Flyers. He earned first-team All-NBDL honors in 2005-06, when he averaged 17.1 points and 6.2 rebounds for Fort Worth.

Udoka, who turned 30 on Aug. 9, not only earned a spot on the Trail Blazers' roster last season, but was a starter by the regular-season opener. After trading for forward James Jones and signing free agents Travis Outlaw and Steve Blake, the Blazers have no room for Udoka.

Cowan, who said the Spurs had been the first team to express interest in signing Udoka, then shopped his client to several other teams, including the Heat, Mavericks and Celtics. Ultimately, Udoka chose to accept the Spurs' offer.

"We're just waiting to work out the final details," Cowan said.

When the free-agent market opened July 1, the Spurs focused their initial efforts on re-signing players from their own roster. In short order, they renewed deals with Fabricio Oberto, Jacque Vaughn and Matt Bonner.

Once those players were back in place, they spoke with Cowan about Udoka, one of the few available free agents from other teams in whom they showed interest. Cowan stressed that Udoka is excited about the prospect of "playing on the grand stage for the defending champions.

"He's excited to start the next phase of his career," Cowan told The (Portland) Oregonian. "He wants to be a Spur for a long time."

Udoka impressed scouts this season with his dedication to perimeter defense and work to make himself a more effective 3-point shooter. Like Bowen, Udoka is a self-made shooter.

He made 46 percent of all his shots last season and finished 19th in the NBA in 3-point percentage, making 40.1 percent.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice signing.


----------



## Mountain07 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fox News is reporting that the contract has NOT been signed !!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

but thats fox news


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

no one is reporting that he has signed a contract. they have just agreed to the general terms.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

according to mySA.com, Udoka still needs to pass his physical. the concern is over his knee which kept him out late last season


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> *Spurs Sign Ime Udoka*
> 
> SAN ANTONIO – The San Antonio Spurs today announced that they have signed guard/forward Ime Udoka. Per team policy terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> ...


Looks like the deal is official now. From what I read in the Express-News this morning it looks like the deal is for 2 years (with no option on the second year) and worth a little over two million dollars.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

As a Blazer fan, I can tell you guys you got a good one. He's not a stuff-of-highlight-reels kind of player, but he does all the smart things that help you win. Personally, I'd have loved to see him stay and be a good influence on all our young players. Our loss, your gain.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Great pick up for you. He'll fit right in with the rest of the team. He's not the flashiest player but he's consistent and has a huge heart. He's a glue guy, Spurs fans will love him. As a Blazer fan I'm bummed we are losing him but I'm also really excited he's going to have an opportunity to be on a championship team. I don't know if anyone has told you but he was basically invited to training camp (because he lived in the Portland area and had been working out at the practice facility) but he wasn't expected to make the team. By the end of the off season he was so much a part of the group that many of the players under contract went to management and lobbied to keep him on the team... he eventually worked his way in to the starter position. Good luck next year Spurs fans!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spud147 said:


> Great pick up for you. He'll fit right in with the rest of the team. He's not the flashiest player but he's consistent and has a huge heart. He's a glue guy, Spurs fans will love him. As a Blazer fan I'm bummed we are losing him but I'm also really excited he's going to have an opportunity to be on a championship team. I don't know if anyone has told you but he was basically invited to training camp but wasn't expected to make the team. By the end of the off season he was so much a part of the group that many of the players under contract went to management and lobbied to keep him on the team... he eventually worked his way in to the starter position. Good luck next year Spurs fans!


awesome! Thanks


----------

